# I AM 14 an i need a mom to talk to..



## iwantababy.

Hey, is their any moms out their that could help me?
My mom passed away last year an im liveing with an older brother an a relgious dad that does not understand teens.
I need help,becuses i could be prego..:wacko:


----------



## Freya

Sounds like you've been through a rough time!! There are loads of us around to help with any questions you have hun. Fire away 

There is also a teen mummy section too!

xxx


----------



## iwantababy.

Freya said:


> Sounds like you've been through a rough time!! There are loads of us around to help with any questions you have hun. Fire away
> 
> There is also a teen mummy section too!
> 
> xxx

Thank you Umm idk if im doing this right im new to this... But could u be my mommy helper i guess i could call u? LOL


----------



## iwantababy.

Thank you Umm idk if im doing this right im new to this... But could u be my mommy helper i guess i could call u? LOL


----------



## honey08

have u tested? sry ur going thro a hard time x


----------



## iwantababy.

No, i recently had sex with the love of my life this weekand... idk when to test, i dont have a regular period


----------



## StarBound

Are you purposely having unprotected sex ?

Theres a teen mum section which may be able to help you but wouldnt go to teen pregnancy as the thread will get deleted because you may not be pregnant


----------



## iwantababy.

Well like we can't get condoms, an idk how to get birth controll without a parent.
We always have unprotected sex, an if i am pregnet it is my fault i take blame. But idk how to tell or what to do.


----------



## mandy121

hi sorry to hear bout ur mum.. and message me if u need to talk hun,, my partners daughter just had a baby 5 months ago and she only 17 and her mum not bout .xxx


----------



## dizzy65

you could always talk to me if you have any questions or anything about any thing..


----------



## honey08

so are u activley ttc then ? i will send u a box full of condoms for free ? also u can get them free?


----------



## iwantababy.

dizzy65 said:


> you could always talk to me if you have any questions or anything about any thing..

 Thanks, umm i don't have an regular period so i have no idea when to take the test.
We have been haveing sex for about every weekand for about mabe 3 or 4 weeks straght, my last period was may 2nd


----------



## Freya

Normally if you wait 10 -14 days after you last had unprotected sex. if you are pregnant it will show on a test.

But, by the sounds of it you have been havibg a lot of unprotected sex? So it may well be worth testing now, then a week after.

Do you have free clinics where you are to get tested for free without an adult?


----------



## iwantababy.

Idk were to get condoms.... im very clueless on this subject, like i said my mom passed away a year ago i have no one to talk about sex an stuff so im very confussed


----------



## iwantababy.

Freya said:


> Normally if you wait 10 -14 days after you last had unprotected sex. if you are pregnant it will show on a test.
> 
> But, by the sounds of it you have been havibg a lot of unprotected sex? So it may well be worth testing now, then a week after.
> 
> Do you have free clinics where you are to get tested for free without an adult?

Idk im scared to look an im very confussed, Yeah we have been, i was hopeing to text on the end of this month to make shure that i dont have my period or anything


----------



## dizzy65

are you wanting to be pregnant?


----------



## iwantababy.

dizzy65 said:


> are you wanting to be pregnant?

Yes an no...
It's very hard to explain.
I just rlly wanna kno if im pregnet, an if i am what to do.


----------



## aliss

Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.

If you are in Fort Walton....
https://local.obgyn.net/Emergency_C...n_Beach_FL-r1260084-Fort_Walton_Beach_FL.html

Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.

Planned parenthood:
https://www.plannedparenthood.org/


----------



## Freya

Talk to the nurse attached to your school? Or school counsellor. Here there are places young people can go to be tested for pregnancy and sexually transmitted diseases for free and in privacy so their parents dont find out. They also hand out free condoms and give contraception advice - alsp pregnancy guidance if you are preggo.


----------



## iwantababy.

aliss said:


> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.

I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.


----------



## iwantababy.

Freya said:


> Talk to the nurse attached to your school? Or school counsellor. Here there are places young people can go to be tested for pregnancy and sexually transmitted diseases for free and in privacy so their parents dont find out. They also hand out free condoms and give contraception advice - alsp pregnancy guidance if you are preggo.

My school will tell my dad, thats why i search online for as much help as possible.


----------



## honey08

babyandbump dnt support active ttc under 18 , i will send u a full box of condoms for free if ur not preg now i think u need to think this thro if u arent and use protection x


----------



## honey08

ur GP cant tell anyone ? cant u go there ?


----------



## aliss

iwantababy. said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.
> 
> I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.Click to expand...

Well, you will find that your account will be deleted and this post closed fairly soon because the site does not support TTC under 18. If you want a baby at 14 but you are too shy to make a phone call regarding your personal help, I suggest you think about how you could possibly take care of another human being.


----------



## iwantababy.

honey08 said:


> ur GP cant tell anyone ? cant u go there ?

uhh what's a GP?
an whatt does tcc stand for?


----------



## iwantababy.

aliss said:


> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.
> 
> I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you will find that your account will be deleted and this post closed fairly soon because the site does not support TTC under 18. If you want a baby at 14 but you are too shy to make a phone call regarding your personal help, I suggest you think about how you could possibly take care of another human being.Click to expand...



i can take care of a kid! 
i have helpted plenty of friends befor!
i wanna make calls but i dont want my dad finding out!
u dont understand!
why willl i get deleted idont even kno what tcc is!


----------



## bloodbinds

Hey hun, sorry to hear you are going through a confusing time. Is there anyone at your school you could talk to? An understanding female teacher perhaps? Otherwise you can make an appointment at your nearest doctors and speak to a female doctor about sex and protection etc?

14 is very young to want to get pregnant, it's not something to take lightly, it is a very serious decision and will effect the rest of your life. You need to understand that and talk it through with someone older. Please also understand that if you get pregnant, the man who got you pregnant could get in a lot of trouble as you are having under-age sex.

Also be aware of Sexual Infections which you can catch if you don't use a condom, perhaps looks up STIs and STDs online? Once you get them, most you can't get rid of! And you don't want to be diseased for life! Lol. So recommend using condoms, which you can get for free at any doctors.

You really do need to talk to someone about this, and not just random people online, please think about talking to someone at school, or at the doctors. Or is there anyone else in your family you might be able to talk to? As i think it's very important to think very seriously about all of this xx


----------



## pichi

ttc- trying to concieve.

go to your doctor. under the data protection act they are not allowed distributing information regarding any appointments you have with them so, they can't tell your dad


----------



## aliss

iwantababy. said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.
> 
> I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you will find that your account will be deleted and this post closed fairly soon because the site does not support TTC under 18. If you want a baby at 14 but you are too shy to make a phone call regarding your personal help, I suggest you think about how you could possibly take care of another human being.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i can take care of a kid!
> i have helpted plenty of friends befor!
> i wanna make calls but i dont want my dad finding out!
> u dont understand!
> why willl i get deleted idont even kno what tcc is!Click to expand...

TTC = trying to conceive

GP = general practitioner ("family doctor")

Helped plenty of friends? Do you pay for their diapers, doctor visits, get up and feed their babies every 3-4 hours per night for months (...years?) on end?

Anyways... not sure if this is even real... please call planned parenthood for more information.


----------



## iwantababy.

Im rlly scared right now, all of this is scareing me not helping me one bit :/


----------



## honey08

her acc wont be i dnt think , she just wants support, all's im saying is u need to talk to someone in real life hun, if ur not preg u need to use some protection in future :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

i went on ur profile but cant message u why is that ?? and r u wanting a baby to mother as ur very young and lost ur mum early,, i was very like that wanted baby early but im 34 now and glad i didnt rush in to it .. . u really need to see some one hunny . have u got friends to help u ? xxx


----------



## honey08

others are just saying babyandbump dont support ttc under 18 ,but if ur already preg the supports here and lots of it


----------



## iwantababy.

mandy121 said:


> i went on ur profile but cant message u why is that ??

idk how to work this thing....LOL


----------



## iwantababy.

honey08 said:


> others are just saying babyandbump dont support ttc under 18 ,but if ur already preg the supports here and lots of it

SO if im not prego..yall cant help me?


----------



## ktm

aliss said:


> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.
> 
> I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TTC = trying to conceive
> 
> GP = general practitioner ("family doctor")
> 
> Helped plenty of friends? Do you pay for their diapers, doctor visits, get up and feed their babies every 3-4 hours per night for months (...years?) on end?
> 
> Anyways... not sure if this is even real... please call planned parenthood for more information.Click to expand...
> 
> that thought has crossed my mind too real or not?
> 
> wat does ur boyfriend think of having a baby?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## iwantababy.

honey08 said:


> her acc wont be i dnt think , she just wants support, all's im saying is u need to talk to someone in real life hun, if ur not preg u need to use some protection in future :hugs:

I just wanna kno when's the best ime to take a prego test an if i am prego what to do


----------



## aliss

iwantababy. said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> others are just saying babyandbump dont support ttc under 18 ,but if ur already preg the supports here and lots of it
> 
> SO if im not prego..yall cant help me?Click to expand...

No, it is against forum rules. Sorry.


----------



## iwantababy.

ktm said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.
> 
> I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TTC = trying to conceive
> 
> GP = general practitioner ("family doctor")
> 
> Helped plenty of friends? Do you pay for their diapers, doctor visits, get up and feed their babies every 3-4 hours per night for months (...years?) on end?
> 
> Anyways... not sure if this is even real... please call planned parenthood for more information.Click to expand...
> 
> that thought has crossed my mind too real or not?
> 
> wat does ur boyfriend think of having a baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Ive changed diapers an shiz i didnt say I TOOK OVER THEIR MOM JOB!
> an he says its gonna be hard but we have to do what we have to do, u kno u r no help!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## honey08

take1 12 days after u had sex , and no if ur not preg no one will support u in trying for a baby so young on this forum its not allowed !! cant say more than that x


----------



## pichi

think that's something you have to do for yourself. go to your Dr and talk about birth control. although you're just with one guy, doesn't mean to say your safe. use some sort of protection - you're too young to be having a kid


----------



## bloodbinds

iwantababy. said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hon, you need to take steps to protect yourself. Not just pregnancy, but from disease as well. You are young and it must be hard to not have a mother to go to, but if you feel you are ready for sex, you must be ready to protect yourself.
> 
> If you are in Fort Walton....
> [
> Start making some phone calls and get yourself some protection.
> 
> I am only with one guy tho, he is the only i have an ever will have sex with. im scared to call people, im very shy that's y im doing this writeing stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you will find that your account will be deleted and this post closed fairly soon because the site does not support TTC under 18. If you want a baby at 14 but you are too shy to make a phone call regarding your personal help, I suggest you think about how you could possibly take care of another human being.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i can take care of a kid!
> i have helpted plenty of friends befor!
> i wanna make calls but i dont want my dad finding out!
> u dont understand!
> why willl i get deleted idont even kno what tcc is!Click to expand...


You can make calls without your dad finding out - but maybe he should find out? You're under 18 and he is your parent and needs to be looking after you.

And taking care of a baby is very very hard work. Seriously. It's easy to help a friend out for a bit, but a baby 24 hours a day, every day, is very much hard work. Getting 3 hours of sleep a night, not ever getting to go out or do anything, staying locked in the house, no money to buy anything nice, just food and milk and clothes for baby. And having baby scream all day and all night because of everything and anything and nothing. Every day. All day. No more lie ins, no more weekends with your boyfriend, no more nights out. Say goodbye to your future and to your education, say goodbye to your boyfriend as he might go to jail. And if your dad finds out say goodbye to sunlight as he'll probably keep you locked inside the house if he's anything like my dad! Or what if your dad kicks you out? where are you and your baby going to stay? How are you going to afford a cot for baby? Nappies, wipes, clothes, toys? Also say goodbye to your figure! Your body gets ruined after being pregnant and giving birth, your boobs go all saggy and so does your stomach and you will get stretch marks all over yourself. It's not all 'aww, look at the cute little baby' it's hard work.


----------



## honey08

im 29 and find it extremley hard !!!! how wud u pay for the baby ?


----------



## iwantababy.

honey08 said:


> take1 12 days after u had sex , and no if ur not preg no one will support u in trying for a baby so young on this forum its not allowed !! cant say more than that x

Thanks, u have have been alot of help :)


----------



## mandy121

its not easy to bring babys up as my oh>s daughter is finding out but she just leaving baby with any one and getting drunk all time , and i dont agree with that at all.. and u say ur 14 u must have friends and cant u talk to ur bf? and i think ur dad would help u as well , x


----------



## aliss

Sorry you think I'm not helping. I did give you the website/phone numbers for locations in your home town where you can get an actual pregnancy test and/or protection for *free*, in addition to PP having staff that are experienced with teen pregnancies and can explain ovulation/etc. :dohh:


----------



## mandy121

is this even real any way as it sounds bit strange


----------



## iwantababy.

mandy121 said:


> its not easy to bring babys up as my oh>s daughter is finding out but she just leaving baby with any one and getting drunk all time , and i dont agree with that at all.. and u say ur 14 u must have friends and cant u talk to ur bf? and i think ur dad would help u as well , x

Ur the only person who hasn't made me upset yet do u think u could write me a privete message on e mail or soemthing..i would like just to talk to u


----------



## iwantababy.

By the way i do have money! lots of it! my boyfriend also had a job! hammering me with this shizzz is not helping me!


----------



## mandy121

i tried to message u but cant find it on ur profile


----------



## ktm

iwantababy. said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> take1 12 days after u had sex , and no if ur not preg no one will support u in trying for a baby so young on this forum its not allowed !! cant say more than that x
> 
> Thanks, u have have been alot of help :)Click to expand...

you sound very young and it doesnt sound like ur mature enough to have a baby 14 it defo way too young to be TCC ur questions have been "wen can i find out if im pregnant" and "wat to do if you are" maturity would give you the answers. do u have an older sister or aunt you could talk to?


----------



## iwantababy.

want my e mail?


----------



## mandy121

ok wats ur email


----------



## iwantababy.

ktm said:


> iwantababy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> take1 12 days after u had sex , and no if ur not preg no one will support u in trying for a baby so young on this forum its not allowed !! cant say more than that x
> 
> Thanks, u have have been alot of help :)Click to expand...
> 
> you sound very young and it doesnt sound like ur mature enough to have a baby 14 it defo way too young to be TCC ur questions have been "wen can i find out if im pregnant" and "wat to do if you are" maturity would give you the answers. do u have an older sister or aunt you could talk to?Click to expand...

No i dont have a sister an my aunt wants nothing to do with my family,


----------



## iwantababy.

mandy121 said:


> ok wats ur email

[email protected]
im deletign this account i can't take these other mum's on here


----------



## mandy121

got it ,, were all trying to give u advice ,, not being nasty to u . x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I agree with the other ladies on here. I believe that 14 is much too young to be a mother because you are still a child yourself. It's not a bad thing. You should go to school and go to college and graduate and then think about children.

If you are pregnant or having unprotected sex, you should go see a Planned Parenthood agency. They will not tell your father. I implore you to stop having unprotected sex. Raising a child is not as easy as it seems. I hope you make the right decision.


----------



## bloodbinds

No one is trying to be nasty, we just want you to understand and think about what you are doing here. We are trying to help. Hopefully you are mature enough to understand that. Good luck with whatever happens x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hmm.. this strikes me as a wind up?

To OP, firstly you need to either get condoms, or STOP having sex! Then like others have said, you need to do a pregnancy test, if you've been having unprotected sex for as long as you say, I'd suggest you do one as soon as possible, and if its negative do another in a week or so to make sure. If you are pregnant you need to make an appointment to see your doctor as soon as you can, if you're not.. you need to carry on either using condoms, or not have sex anymore.

I got pregnant at 15, and had my first baby just after I turned 16... I'm not going to say that I regret it, or that if I could go back I'd change it, because I wouldn't change my son for the world. But, I do wish I was a lot older before it happened.. I had to give up the rest of my childhood and grow up FAST, I was lucky enough to have a BF who was in full time employment, so we were able to find our own house to rent, and support our child, but I had to give up going to college, I pretty m,uch lost all my friends coz I couldn't go out anymore, and at our age, they didn't wanna be hanging around changing nappies all day/evening, it may be 'fun' to have a baby for a while, but believe me, at 14 you are not mature enough to purposefully get pregnant, and be able to raise a baby, it's not like having a doll, or a toy, it is lots of hard work 24 hours a day every single day.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

hmm :/
edit: and if you have money then BUY SOME CONDOMS...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I kinda get the idea that it is a wind up as well.....I really hope it's not for real. It's very concerning.


----------



## loz

do you not want to finish school, get a job and live life a bit before you have children,? at 14 you think the first guy you are with is the one and as you get older and you mature you think different, i had my daughter at 18 and i love being a mum and adore my daughter but if i had the choice i wouldnt choose to have a baby at 18, if you think you wont be so lonely with a baby you are wrong because if anything it will make it worse! x


----------



## loz

im sure this is a wind up


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Does seem a bit, i dunno.. over the top? lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

wonder if its wobbles... testing if anyone will break the rules and support her in ttc so she can ban us??? :haha:


----------



## mandy121

im chatting to her on msn and i think its genuine ,, she hasnt got no one , her dad was abbusive and she said if she not pregnant she will use condoms


----------



## ktm

Ju_bubbs said:


> wonder if its wobbles... testing if anyone will break the rules and support her in ttc so she can ban us??? :haha:

hi wats the rules? i dont know about these lol xx


----------



## honey08

iwantababy. said:


> By the way i do have money! lots of it! my boyfriend also had a job! hammering me with this shizzz is not helping me!



condoms / pill / coil etc :wacko:

cant understand :? either way no one will support u ttc on bnb under 18


----------



## Ju_bubbs

ktm said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> wonder if its wobbles... testing if anyone will break the rules and support her in ttc so she can ban us??? :haha:
> 
> hi wats the rules? i dont know about these lol xxClick to expand...

B&B doesn't support actively ttc under 18 x


----------



## ktm

mandy121 said:


> im chatting to her on msn and i think its genuine ,, she hasnt got no one , her dad was abbusive and she said if she not pregnant she will use condoms

u gotta admitt tho it sounds very fishy lol


----------



## honey08

mandy121 said:


> im chatting to her on msn and i think its genuine ,, she hasnt got no one , her dad was abbusive and she said if she not pregnant she will use condoms



well thats gud if she aint preggers ............. i hope she isnt and gets help she needs , also i just wudnt belive everything someone says , is she on fb?


----------



## ktm

Ju_bubbs said:


> ktm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> wonder if its wobbles... testing if anyone will break the rules and support her in ttc so she can ban us??? :haha:
> 
> hi wats the rules? i dont know about these lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> B&B doesn't support actively ttc under 18 xClick to expand...

so if ppl support her trying they get banned?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

ktm said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> wonder if its wobbles... testing if anyone will break the rules and support her in ttc so she can ban us??? :haha:
> 
> hi wats the rules? i dont know about these lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> B&B doesn't support actively ttc under 18 xClick to expand...
> 
> so if ppl support her trying they get banned?Click to expand...

I would assume so.. I'm not really sure if you'd get banned or a warning!Not that I think anyone here would want to support a 14 yerar old ttc anyway? lol


----------



## honey08

no she wudnt be allowed to post im sure, but if shes already preg then wots done is done i suppose x


----------



## ktm

Ju_bubbs said:


> ktm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> wonder if its wobbles... testing if anyone will break the rules and support her in ttc so she can ban us??? :haha:
> 
> hi wats the rules? i dont know about these lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> B&B doesn't support actively ttc under 18 xClick to expand...
> 
> so if ppl support her trying they get banned?Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume so.. I'm not really sure if you'd get banned or a warning!Not that I think anyone here would want to support a 14 yerar old ttc anyway? lolClick to expand...


no not at all!! god knows why someone so young would be trying to conceive.
dont you think it sound fishy something about it dont seem right to me x


----------



## RoyalPython

iwantababy. said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> others are just saying babyandbump dont support ttc under 18 ,but if ur already preg the supports here and lots of it
> 
> SO if im not prego..yall cant help me?Click to expand...

They help but if your TRYING for a baby young no you will get blocked... Just listen to peoples advice and get a test, then start worrying lots of girls said they will send you free condoms. Protect yourself x


----------



## pichi

i think it sound's like a troll tbh... might be wrong but, i dunno
surely she knows something about protection - i mean you'd hope so anyway!


----------



## honey08

pichi said:


> i think it sound's like a troll tbh... might be wrong but, i dunno
> surely she knows something about protection - i mean you'd hope so anyway!



if she knows bout sex u wud hope so :?

just wish her well and i hope she aint preggers


----------



## honey08

even with all the money she has :haha:money dnt bring a baby up :?


----------



## pichi

thing is - if she doesn't want to be/get pregnant - surely she knows that unprotected sex can result to pregnancy :wacko:

i hope to god that she's not pregnant if this isn't a wind up. i think i would collapse if i found myself at 14! i'm finding it weird enough now and i'm going on 24! haha


----------



## Ju_bubbs

TBH, it sounds more like she wanted to get pregnant, and now its possible that she is, reality has hit and she's shitting it!


----------



## pichi

either that or it's some bored 14 year old thinking she'll sign up to a forum and make a false thread - that's what it seems like to me tbh... i used to moderate a BIG festival forum before and you do get them unfortunately...

if that's not the case however i will gladly eat my words *om nom nom*


----------



## Ju_bubbs

She's not even replying to me on msn!


----------



## mum2beagain

i think her name made it clear that she wants to get pregnant!
i think it prob is real as i lost my dad at a very young age and felt i had noone as i was put in care and all i wanted was a baby silly i know!!
but it was for uncondtional love reasons,
thankfully i saw sense and waited till i was in a stable relationship before having my dd 
but i do belive that a 14yr old who has been through so much could want to be pregnant i just hope someone can get through to her if shes not pregnant and make her see its not the right time in her life to be having a baby and if she is pregnant then im sure everyine will give her the support she needs


----------



## Ju_bubbs

mum2beagain said:


> i think her name made it clear that she wants to get pregnant!
> i think it prob is real as i lost my dad at a very young age and felt i had noone as i was put in care and all i wanted was a baby silly i know!!
> but it was for uncondtional love reasons,
> thankfully i saw sense and waited till i was in a stable relationship before having my dd
> but i do belive that a 14yr old who has been through so much could want to be pregnant i just hope someone can get through to her if shes not pregnant and make her see its not the right time in her life to be having a baby and if she is pregnant then im sure everyine will give her the support she needs

Sounds about right, there was a 14 year old girl where I used to live, who kind of adopted me as her mum one day, and was always coming round my house, trying to be grown up, helping out woth my kids and housework and stuff. She was in foster care coz her mother was a drug addict and just couldn't look after her.. she also was desperate for a baby! Luckily I was able to talk her out of it!


----------



## RedRose19

really hope its not a wind up.. :wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

well she has a facebook on that e-mail [email protected] if you search it, i think it could be pretty genuine and just a messed up teen desperate for love and wants a baby to love her back x


----------



## honey08

i think shes had an acc on here b4, i do feel for her but a baby isnt the right choice x


----------



## mandy121

ive added her to facebook but she not added me back yet and she said she had to go for a bit on msn,, i really think she is very messed up and had a bad child hood, as she said she wants a baby to love and need her , but she said she will get test and if she not then get condoms hope it not a wind up too .


----------



## Ju_bubbs

GossipGirly said:


> well she has a facebook on that e-mail [email protected] if you search it, i think it could be pretty genuine and just a messed up teen desperate for love and wants a baby to love her back x


In that case, I really hope she listens to someone, or finds a real person to talk to!


----------



## winegums

i haven't even read the comments to this thread but................... TROLLLLLLL


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well if this isn't the work of a troll I will eat my hat! If I had one lol She knows what a condom is. Yet she doesn't know she can buy them? With all that money she has? Hmm seems a bit odd...


----------



## Vickie

thread closed

it's been said before but when people start calling troll it makes our job so much harder and we really can't do anything about it at the point (if someone is publicly called out on forum). Please use the report post function. it saves hurt feelings (in cases where the person is not a troll) and makes our job easier to do :flower:


----------

